# Step 7 wochen zeitschaltuhr



## bbse30 (12 Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

Ich benötige eine Wochen Zeitschaltuhr in Step 7. 
Der timer 2 aus der Oscat Bibliothek funktioniert irgendwie nicht so richtig. 
Hat jemand eine andere Lösung , 
Oder schonmal programmiert ? 
Vielleicht auch mit Programm Beispiel 

Danke 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## uncle_tom (13 Oktober 2016)

Suchen ist scheinbar nicht gerade deine Stärke 
Für solche Fragen gibt es z.B. Google:
"Step7 Zeitschaltuhr" als Suchbegriff eingeben und das 1. Suchergebniss anklicken.
Der Link führt dann wieder zu einem alten Thread hier im Forum.
Da hab ich auf Seite 2 mal ein paar Links zu fertigen Schaltuhren für S7-300/400 von Siemens gepostet, die immer noch funktionieren.
Ansonsten gibt´s in diesem Thread auch noch andere nützliche Informationen, wie man so etwas realisieren kann:
Zeitschaltuhr mit Step7


----------

